# Can you help - rat questions?



## kate946 (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi, 

I've got a couple of questions and can't find the answers anywhere!

I was wondering, how much 'fresh' food should you give to rats that are 9 weeks old? I know what I'm supposed to be feeding them but don't know the quantity! I know younger rats need more protein but I can't find anywhere a portion size per rat as to how much, same for veggies, fruit etc. 

Also, on rat behaviour, I've been following all the advice and I'm bonding really well with my two rats (both male), I've had them a week and they are happy to run all over me and climb up my shoulder etc but sometimes when I approach the cage in the evening my rats 'ping' about, they sort of run and leap and I'm not sure if this is good or a sign they are stressed?

One of them sneezes too but only when I'm near the cage or he's out playing, when he's in the cage and the door is shut etc he hardly ever sneezes. Do rats sneeze when they are excited? It's just the more active he is running around and playing the more he seems to have little sneezing fits. There's no discharge, his breathing is clear, his eyes bright, and he's eating. 
They are bedded on carefresh. 

Hope someone can help!

Thanks


----------



## tomby1 (Sep 18, 2012)

There's no need to go to exact portion sizes - a few small pieces of fruit or veg each day should be sufficient. Make sure you know what fruit and veg is fine and what should be avoided.

'Pinging' is no issue. In fact, that's a good sign as it means they're either excited to see you or just generally over-excited as they are only young .. or both! Remember that rats need to be taken out at least once a day to stay simulated - so even if you're not comfortable handling them yet, don't forget there are lots of ways to take them out and keep them enclosed - be creative! If they do something silly and get scared, they're normally smart enough not to do it again 

Rats 'sneeze' a lot when investigating new smells and scents - which would make sense in terms of why the rat sneezes outside the cage or when you're near, and not inside etc. If it becomes persistent then it may be worth taking him/her to the vet for a quick check up.

So, nothing to worry about


----------



## kate946 (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks for your response!

The handling is coming along great. I've been reading up for months before I got them. Yoghurt on a spoon won them over very fast :001_tongue:

Just last night one of my boys learnt to climb on my hand (I had to cover my hand with my fleece though) I then placed him gently on the bed, and he then learnt to climb up my jumper onto my shoulder and then walk my arm like a plank back into the cage. He tested it over 20 times! The little monkey! 

I understand that organges are best steered clear of. So far over the week they've enjoyed cucumber, banana, yellow pepper, apple, raisins, baby food - pasta chicken and squash (they loved that!), and low fat turkey ham for their protein. 

I've been filling a small hamster bowl - if that's about the right portion size??

I sense that after about 30 minutes they start to have enough of their play time, possibly because they are tired. I have one of those igloo's which they use as their nest and I bring that out with me for play time so they have a familiar bolt hole to run to when they get freaked out. It's usually about 30 minutes when they go in the igloo and stop coming out, but one night they were out for 45 minutes before they stopped exploring. 

Just before I go to bed they have another shorter play, and sometimes in the morning before I go to work. I've got this lovely soft carry pouch that I made which they love, so I carry them around in that. They've started to just step straight in. They are still very wary of my bare hands though and run when I stroke them. Although I can very gently stroke them when they are eating the yoghurt from the spoon.


I think all in all though they've made fab progress. They were semi-socialised so I'm pretty proud of myself. 

That's good news about the pinging! 

Sometimes when they seem to wink at me! Does that mean anything? lol, or is it just a quirk?


----------



## tomby1 (Sep 18, 2012)

Sounds like you're approaching things really well and with your ratties in mind.

Their extra protein sounds fine. I would personally say a small hamster bowl is a little much. I find its best to give them most of their 'treats' when they are out of the cage as it means your ratties will also think of you as their source of food - so literally you can get to the point where you can have a nap and they will just sleep alongside you on the sofa  (very cute)

Sounds like you're progressing really well with them. The more you give to them, the more they will give back to you - as ultimately they are social animals and will see you as part of (and head of) their family. 

When a rat winks at you, it means it is ready to move to the next stage of its life, where they grow wings and fly into the sun.
Or alternatively, you could just have caught the rat love bug and are imagining it!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

The small sized hamster bowls seem fine to me! What I tend to do is fill the bowl in the morning and then re fill the next day if it's all been eaten.

Sounds like things are going well.

If you hear them squeak and squeal then don't worry as long as there's no blood/wounds it's all normal play.


----------



## kate946 (Sep 19, 2012)

Oh that's encouraging! Thanks 

Just had them out for their play. They really don't like my hands! I don't want to force them in anyway, but, for example, when they are climbing on me, I put my hand out so they can use it as a stepping stone, but they will find any other route. I've yet to actually pick them up. I'm more in the process of running my hand down their back when they are climbing on me. 

Should I be trying to pick them up? Or should I just wait longer?

Sorry questions, questions!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I'd be trying to pick them up if they were mine.
I'd cup them in my hands not go for them above as they might see that as predatory.
But the longer you leave not handling them the worse they'll be and you don't want them to he afraid of your hands and then they bite u later on.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

I agree, the sooner you do it the sooner they will get used to you


----------



## kate946 (Sep 19, 2012)

Ok I will try. Last night they seemed more curious of my hands, this curiosity manifested itself as nibbling my knuckles. One of them openly tried to grab a hold of one my fingers to chomp down! I cant stress enough though this didnt appear to be an aggressive act. It seemed more curiosity and play. Im hoping this is a good sign and their automatic fear of my hands has now been replaced with a curiosity as to what these strange digits actually are! 

I did what I had read previously is a good way of tackling this and let out an eek! when they nibbled. However, one of the ratties did give a slightly more intense nibble  it didnt hurt, but it seemed more deliberate in a way that suggested he was thinking, right hold still and let me really get a feel of what the hell these things are. 

Im hoping this is a positive and normal part of the bonding process? 

I have to admit Im reluctant to try picking them up from inside their cage.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

There test biting which is Perfectly normal.
But if they do bite down hard then yes let out a high "eek"
My lot regularly give me hand grooms and manicures.
Sometimes they can get a bit carried away and I have to eeeek loudly and the oldest is 18 months. He likes to pull the hairs on hubby's arms. Ouch!


----------



## kate946 (Sep 19, 2012)

Well they are due their night time play now so I shall see how I get on!

Thanks everyone


----------



## Laura123 (Aug 6, 2012)

Good luck. I would go with the others that said pick up asap, even if you just pick up and put down often during free play so they learn it's not scary. When my new rats were kittens I gave them a little porridge made with kitten milk in the morning( 3/4 table spoons for 4 boys) and a small meal with chicken or fish and veg pm and one dish of dried mix each day until 12 weeks then cut out the dinner then at 16 weeks cut out the dinner and just feed dry mix and veggies with the odd treats.
Laura XXX


----------

